# RAD instructor certification?



## poncharillo (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone know when and where the next RAD instructor certification course will be?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

This site should give you the info you need:

http://www.rad-systems.com/

Very good course and popular with the public.


----------

